

The end of viruses with chromeOS? - rick888
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/google-promises-the-end-of-viruses--617790

======
ajg1977
The irony in announcing your OS will be malware free, on the day that you
patch security exploits in the browser that was its genesis, is somewhat
delicious.

